# France Le Championnat 13-14 Nov



## OddsPoster (Nov 10, 2010)

13 Nov 20:00 Bordeaux v Nancy  1.75 3.30 5.25 +53  
13 Nov 20:00 Brest v Sochaux  2.00 3.20 4.00 +53  
13 Nov 20:00 Marseille v Lens  1.40 4.20 9.00 +53  
13 Nov 20:00 Monaco v Arles  1.53 3.60 7.50 +53  
13 Nov 20:00 Montpellier v Toulouse  2.05 3.20 3.75 +53  
13 Nov 20:00 Valenciennes v St Etienne  2.30 3.00 3.30 +53  
13 Nov 22:00 Caen v Lille  3.50 3.00 2.25 +53  
14 Nov 18:00 Auxerre v Rennes  2.40 3.00 3.20 +53  
14 Nov 18:00 Lorient v PSG  3.00 3.00 2.50 +53  
14 Nov 22:00 Lyon v Nice  1.36 4.50 9.00


----------



## ektoras88 (Nov 13, 2010)

marseille-lens

if you look at the all history of this match you will see that

if you count the marseille home side only we see that marseille vs lens at home ground only we have marseille 4w-2d-3l so for my count 3-6-9-12 the number must show up here is 3 the draws must become 3 so for home counting i have a X draw

for total counting i have at all history with out cups marseille-lens 6w-6d-8l
for me tha means that the match with my counting 3-6-9-12 for total i am talking now the number must show up is 9 the 8 loses of marseille must become 9 so i have lens win

so i have for marseille tonight draw or lose.

not only for this reason 

3-6-9-12 if you remove this numbers from 2010 

we have 1998-2001-2004-2007 and now year is 2010

if you see what result the had i am sure you will agree with me history shows 

marseille draw or lose X2


----------



## ektoras88 (Nov 14, 2010)

tonights match 

if you see the history of match lorient-pari

2009/2010
French Division 1	Paris Saint-Germain	0-3	Lorient	06-02-2010
French Division 1	Lorient	1-1	Paris Saint-Germain	26-09-2009
2008/2009
French Division 1	Lorient	0-1	Paris Saint-Germain	07-03-2009
French Division 1	Paris Saint-Germain	3-2	Lorient	18-10-2008
2007/2008
French Division 1	Lorient	1-0	Paris Saint-Germain	19-01-2008
French League Cup	Lorient	0-3	Paris Saint-Germain	26-09-2007
French Division 1	Paris Saint-Germain	1-3	Lorient	15-08-2007
2006/2007
French Division 1	Lorient	0-1	Paris Saint-Germain	26-05-2007
French League Cup	Paris Saint-Germain	3-1	Lorient	20-09-2006
French Division 1	Paris Saint-Germain	2-3	Lorient	05-08-2006
2001/2002
French Cup	Paris Saint-Germain	0-1	Lorient	09-03-2002
French Division 1	Paris Saint-Germain	5-0	Lorient	30-01-2002
French Division 1	Lorient	1-1	Paris Saint-Germain	16-09-2001

and you count home fixtures lorient-pari you see that 1w-2d-2l the number must show up is 3 so we have or draw or lose for lorient.

if you count all fixtures exept cups you wll see we have 4w-2d-4l the number must show up is 3 and we have draw here.

so i see first draw and after lose for lorient


----------



## A_Skywalker (Nov 14, 2010)

Thats definately interesting and I will follow how you are doing with your bets, but I can't understand what is the logic, isn't every match a new one where the winner can be any of the 2 teams?


----------



## ektoras88 (Nov 14, 2010)

my logic is that you must count the past to find the future might 

you are counting the multiplier of 3 you are counting the numbers and you try to find something that match. for example

1999 bayern-man.utd final of champions do you remember the result? bayern was winning and man.utd tern the match and won the champion right?

2010 do u remember what happend ? bayern-man utd after 11 years man.utd was winning and after bayern turned the match if u ask my what i playd i bet on ht/ft 1/2 and 2/1 

so i won.

i have a lot exampls let me remind you do you remember when nott.forest took the europian cup ? 1-0 aganst hamburg 1980 so can u please do 2010-1980=30 years before what happend 30 years after?  fulham-hamburg result 2-1 and a lot a lot of exampls


----------



## A_Skywalker (Nov 14, 2010)

I understand that, but surely you can find matches where this logic doesnt imply. I dont have the time to find ones right now, cause I am going out, anyway the best is to guess right so good luck


----------



## ektoras88 (Nov 14, 2010)

if you want find short history it's the best to count


----------

